# How often should I wash my 9 week old?



## Cassie (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi All, just got the most adorable 9 week cockapoo. How often can I /should I bathe her? She is quite smelly at the moment. Having asked friends wih dogs they say that puppies do smell stronger than dogs and that she will smell better as she grows and matures??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I try for only about once a month....more if she gets herself dirty, most often she is only bathed when it is needed...you don't want to over bath them as it can dry out their skin....but I am sure with a good quality shampoo every two weeks would be fine...have you bathed her yet?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie has been with me for 3 months and has not had a bath (I only have a shower!). she has had her paws dipped but other than that just a rub down with a towel. You can give her a quick wipe with a baby wipe when she has had a pee/poo but I wouldn't bath her too often as it will dry out her skin.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Have always bathed mine when needed ! They go to the groomers around every 2 -3 mths, I like a longer coat but it does seem to grow more quickly in the summer so I have a shorter cut done then.
I bathed both of them within the first few days as they just smelt of the litters. Used the utility sink and puppy shampoo. Its good to get them used to hairdryers as groomers tend to use the big blow dryers.
Now I use Tropiclean, which you can buy online.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww that just puppy smell, that wont leave for a while even after a bath. puppy smell is just the best.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

kendal said:


> aww that just puppy smell, that wont leave for a while even after a bath. puppy smell is just the best.


you're right Kendal, and babies have it too ! ( baby smell, hopefully not puppy smell ! ) lol


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We bathed Biscuit every 2-3 weeks as a young puppy as he had oily, smelly ears! Now I just rinse off his legs in the sink and try to bath only once a month. I find his coat very dirt resistant and it all seems to disappear by the end of the day.


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

I have to agree with Kendal. I never liked the smell of dogs, but my puppy - oooooooh I could eat him! :love-eyes: I just hope it doesn't mature into "that smell"! One of the things that attracted me to Cockapoos was that they weren't supposed to have a "doggy" smell. 
Alf's been with me two and a half weeks; he hasn't had a full bath yet, but loads of paw-dunks in the kitchen sink.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I bath Izzy just about every week, if I think she needs it. Izzy is blonde, and although mud does drop off her coat, after a week of running in the mud in the woods and the sea and sand at the beach, she is very grubby looking, and not too sweet smelling  Good quality shampoos like Tropiclean/Pethead do not cause dry skin.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Does the same apply if they go in the sea? Once Charlie is walking he will be walked on the beach most days and I've not seen a dog avoid running at the waves yet! I'm just wondering about the salt water on his skin - will he need bathing more than once a month?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I hardly ever bath Dylan. I think that BARF fed dogs don't seem to smell at all. I only bath him if he is really filthy or has been in smelly stagnant water. I personally think that it isn't good for them to be bathed too often. When he was a puppy I used to use the puppy wipes to clean him.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I do think there is a divide on this subject, depending on the colour of your dog! Actually, i hardly ever bath my black cocker spaniel  I agree about the smell Helen, Izzy doesn't smell "doggy", she stinks of stagnant water and mud pools.... And seaweed, and crabs. She does enjoy her walks!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

When Buddy was the same age i thought he was quite smelly also but it turn out it was his ears,have you tried cleaning them with cotton wool and warm water and i'd also have the vet check his ears Buddy had ear mites.

I wash Buddy when ever he needs it really


----------

